# Shimano Chronarch 50MG



## topwaterwalk (Sep 10, 2011)

I need help!! I need to know where I could get a side plate for my 50MG Chronarch, and what would it cost??? I bought this reel with out the side plate.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

topwaterwalk said:


> I need help!! I need to know where I could get a side plate for my 50MG Chronarch, and what would it cost??? I bought this reel with out the side plate.


Contact Shimano USA and see if they still have one in stock.

If not, check with Fishing Tackle Unlimited. If they don't have it, check with Soutwestern Parts out of Dallas.

The side plate is made out of plastic and is cheap cost wise.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Call fishing tackle unlimited off of 45 if they dont have it then ask where they order parts from. I cant remember the web site they sent me to but it had every thing for shimano reels.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Which side plate do you need? Left or right (handle side)?


----------



## topwaterwalk (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a right handed reel I need the whole entire left side


----------



## topwaterwalk (Sep 10, 2011)

And if anyone has one of these reels I'll take one instead of fixing this


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have everything in stock but the brake case.


----------



## topwaterwalk (Sep 10, 2011)

How much will it be?? And do you have a new frame for it?? also do you have a frame for a cu200 Curado and chronarch 100mg


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a link for ya brotha. You can look up the part number and call direct to see if they have it.. Dip
http://www.biggreenfish.com/schematics.htm

Shimano 877 577 0600


----------



## topwaterwalk (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks! I'll cal them today or monday! Also if any one has a trashed 50mg, or a cu200, or chronarch 100mg. I'am looking to buy one. Or in working order. PM me


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> We have everything in stock but the brake case.


..and the frame! LOL


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

LOL.....Is Shimano still doing the frame upgrades ? I have one old faithfull that needs it


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

My understanding is that they werent going to be producing that frame anymore. That frame upgrade is just more than swapping out the frame. it includes a shim for the cluth plate (the screw that holds it in) BNT 3749/3748, the clutch plate itself is different BNT 3745, and the clutch plate shaft support BNT3746. All those parts are designed to keep friction from rubbing that coating off the frame which is what causes the "cancer". I had heard that there was one last order coming in but not sure when. I'm sure Bantam will help clarify this one for ya..Dip


----------

